# Indiana Snow and Ice 12-13



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Since our first frost advisory was issued seems fitting to get this thread started. 

We are about done with plow/salter/truck maintenance but still have more bids to submit.

Hope for a better season!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Checking in..... Valpo. Looking forward to a busy year.....I hope!!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Did ya get any of the hail the other night clncut?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

No hail or even a crack of thunder that I'm aware of. Off and on showers at best.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

New Carlsile here checking in, hope this year isnt a flop


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Checking in, thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Mullis, where are you located


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Checking in!...We still are submitting bids too


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

We got a few more to bid still too


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Must be the thing to do.....we also are bidding. Hoping for a busy year. Loving these cooler temps, winter will be here before we know it


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoping for a busy year and for all these bids to come our way. Got the plow truck out of storage yesterday.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like some much cooler temps next week!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Indianapolis, Indiana

Bids, Bids, Bids...same thing here!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of Frost on the grass and windshields this morning. Here is to the first freeze of the year.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Checkin in also.. Indianapolis here. I hope we get drilled this year, I have alot more signed up than I did last year.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Walked out this morning enjoying the crisp air and watching all the trees dropping their leaves. Our trees went from fully covered to bare in a matter of hours today! Will be pulling out the plows and salters soon and looking forward to winterizing the mowers.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Ski Valley...checking in.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Angola here and checking in; no biding, just hoping to maintain my current customers, havent had a problem doing that for years now.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Trading in my MVP plus for a wideout tomorrow! It better snow as I'm really looking to play with my new toy.....a lot!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Hell yeah Congrats man. Where did ya get it through?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Riggs Mowers in Valpo. We bought two hoping they are worth all the hype.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

They look very impressive to us too. What size lots do you typically do? May need to see how ya do this year with em.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Our larger school lots and private roads are where I'm hoping to benefit the most from these plows. I also have a fenced in lot that I have to move all the snow out to an open area. I'm hoping the scope will make quick work of this site. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Accu Weather saying rain snow mix for Halloween, mighty early this year hopefully it's a good sign for this winter


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I did see highs in the low 40s are forecasted!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Just placed the first salt order today and glad to see the price stayed the same. This is also the largerst first order we have made so that might have helped a little.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Noticed it did t take long for the weather guessers to pull the wintery mix out of the forecast.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

They are scared because of last year.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I was looking to see if anyone here has a leveling kit on their plow truck. If so have you had any issues with the abuse from plowing? I just had a 2 inch leveling kit by hell bent steel put on my truck today and what a difference it makes. I'm also running a wideout this year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

If I put a Wideout on my truck I will probably add some Timbrens to the front of mine. So far haven't seen the need too with my current setup. 

Bet you wish you were in WV today payuppayup


----------



## conard (Dec 3, 2010)

*getting the plow ready*

got the plow out and found that the motor has locked up on me
off to get it rebuilt in the morning :realmad:


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Fort Wayne checking in. Looking for a great year of plowing.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Official first snow of the year came in at a whole .02". Hey we gotta start somewhere.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill take all I can get. Lets pray for more snow this year


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

More than we got!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope so! I have a new wideout I'm dying to use


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel ya, first year with Pro-Wings on mine.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Snoway 29R and a new to me F250 ;-). Just dying to play with


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Watching the system coming in for Mon/Tues. There will be snow with it but how much and where remain to be seen. Should get a better idea on the track by Sat. Hope for the best there is an active pattern setting up with the AO/NAO staying negative which we did not have last year.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm thinking g the ground temps may be a tad to warm still for anything really to stick. I hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably won't stay long if we get any but still nice to see a complete change in pattern from last season.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I still have some more properties to stake and a salt spreader to hook up. Sounds like a great weekend project. Then it's sit back and wait!!


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelbyville checking in. Hoping for a good season!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Had some on my truck this morning not much but it was there.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nothing down here. Only one "tease" so far this year, but it's early.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe something late next week.......


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Darn didn't hit the lotto. Was going to have snow shipped in for a day so I could remember what it looked like.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid...486480805178&refsrc=http://t.co/6XPBTJtE&_rdr


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are in Indiana you will want to follow @BAM_chase on twitter or register on their website www.bamchase.net for all the latest in Indiana weather. By far the best weather forecasting anywhere.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Got a salt run in the other day......better than nothing. Quite disappointing so far this year!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Very boring and not lookin good anytime soon.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

There's always next year!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Man that sounds so familiar.........Haha


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

No snow this sucks. I did sell a mower today not a big sale it's better than sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

what is going on with this weather system thursday?


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Still unknown for sure. Maybe an inch by Fri Am. Depends on the track of the system


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

hmm. i guess we will see.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Either way it will be cold and very windy so if we do get anything ice will be a concern.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm feeling a salt run


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mishawaka, Osceola checking in... Shouldnt be too long now... 1 snow before year end. Then Jan. we get some more....

Bob


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Hoping the lake effect gets working for us. Cross your fingers.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Greensburg and Rushville checking in. Everyone ready for what looks like may be the first plowable event. I'm hoping to at least get a salting out of it. I got all the equipment to the sites today in greensburg still have a piece to get in at Rushville because it can't be stored on sight for what the factory calls environmental concerns. I think it is more they don't want to be liable for it on there lot.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Lets hope for the best. Be safe out there, winds are gonna be wicked!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Wind, blowing snow, icy roads and lots. Heck of a first event. Big bonus of gas being below $3 already puts me ahead of the game. 

Enjoy your Wideout clncut


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

http://bamchase.net/images/121912 SNOW CAST.png


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Hedhunter, what are you plowing in the Mishawaka/Osceola area? We service Granger, Elkhart, one lot in Osceola, and Edwardsburg. Got a salt run last Sunday night. Looking like our first plowable event tomorrow night. Good luck to you. Always nice to know new people in the industry and close to town.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

95HDRam;1542743 said:


> Wind, blowing snow, icy roads and lots. Heck of a first event. Big bonus of gas being below $3 already puts me ahead of the game.
> 
> Enjoy your Wideout clncut


Thanks. I'm really looking forward to breaking it in!


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like fox59 is calling for 3-5" in some parts. But after looking at some of the weather maps and forecast models I'm only seeing 2-3" north of I-70 and maybe 1" to the south.

Hopefully I'm wrong and we get more.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

It's raining hard in the Fort I don't thank ill see much in the way of. Snow an inch or two I don't like plowing slush. If the snow sticks


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Up date on the weather guys a gals lite snow and wind blowing good on the east side of fort Wayne


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Did first push at 4:30 and by 6:00 three lots drifted back over. All in all a good day and love the Pro Wings! Hope you guys stayed safe, may be back at it Tuesday.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Raymond S.;1542877 said:


> Hedhunter, what are you plowing in the Mishawaka/Osceola area? We service Granger, Elkhart, one lot in Osceola, and Edwardsburg. Got a salt run last Sunday night. Looking like our first plowable event tomorrow night. Good luck to you. Always nice to know new people in the industry and close to town.


Raymond,
Ive been doing this a long time.... not new to plowing. Plowing is just a part time winter job for me. Ready to retire from my full time gig in a year.
Last winter I had half a dozen of my own accounts (Auto one, any time storage. Got gold, 2 men and a truck, a factory on Home street. and a few Resi's.
I also sub contracted for a big local, and. Did Culvers, Bob Evans, Logans Roadhouse, Magrames, Big O Tires and a sub-division with about 80 houses.

Going a little different direction this year, with more of my own accounts and a very big apartment complex added. 6-7 hours is all I really want per snow.. (2 trucks)
Bob


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, the big storm all the stations have been Hyping was a no show. Rain most of the night. got 1/2 inch of wet stuff in OC. Mishawaka not quite an inch.. Most melting off the pavement pretty fast. I went back to bed and turned off the alarm...


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally got to use my NEW Boss Vxt Did some pushing for Circle City Snow & Ice removal Here In INDY. My normal sub didnt plow any of his lots  so i only got a few hrs in but HEY its better than nothing


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

hedhunter9;1544066 said:


> Well, the big storm all the stations have been Hyping was a no show. Rain most of the night. got 1/2 inch of wet stuff in OC. Mishawaka not quite an inch.. Most melting off the pavement pretty fast. I went back to bed and turned off the alarm...


Sorry, I didn't mean "new" as in new to plowing. More like a new acquaintance. We have a little over 20 commercials and maybe a dozen residentials in the area from Granger down to CR17 in Elkhart. Have a good group of zero tolerance accounts that keep us busy. Got 2 salt runs in last night and a slush push on some. Everything pretty much blew in around 4:30-5:00 am. I do a doctor's office in Osceola so I'm very familiar with your area. Drop me a PM sometime with some contact info. I'm always looking to add to my contact list of local guys in case of a jam. I always seem to stress about my backup backup plan. :crying:


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Raymond,
LOL I know what ya mean about stressing about back up.

I bought another truck and a new Snowdogg, just to keep an extra truck on hand, even though my other one is in great condition and never let me down.. 
Back in the day when I plowed Marion High School all by myself with old equipment, I was very lucky to be able to get thru big storms doing a job I should never have had.
5-6 hours of plowing huge lots gets old fast though. I like smaller lots and more of them.

Looks like we are going to be warm for a while now. No snow for a while.

Bob


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you get the SnowDoggs from J&J in Bristol? GREAT guys over there. They did some work on one of my Exmarks this fall. Mower went down at a bad time and they were all over it getting it repaired. Saw the SnowDoggs over there but really wasn't in need of a plow so we didn't really talk about them. Either way, even if you didn't get it there I would advise looking them up when you're in a bind. 
Good luck Bob. Stay out of the wind today.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Got to do a salt run this morning and will probably go back out tonight if things start to refreeze. I like days like today. Salting is some of the easiest money that can be made.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a 80' tall tree blocking my driveway late Thursday evening, too late to cut it up. It kept me from mounting my plow. More snow for Indiana Wed and Saturday...bring it!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

First event was a success on this end! Although it was wet and heavy... this was only my second time using My V and I can tell i had it easier than the guy with the straight blade plowing part of the lot next to me


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

It looks like we might have some fun lined up on the 26th and 27th. Anywhere from 4 to 10 inches look possible in central Indiana, but its still early forecasting-wise. Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah along with the snow the 26th and 27th they are saying 25 to 30mph winds..


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I can only hope for some snow this is way worse than last year


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

We are 3 inches below nornal in Indianapolis. If this storm is as advertised, we will be above normal for this point of the winter. Technically, winter starts on the 21st. We are just getting started.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Winter storm watch. 5-9" Preliminary with a possible blizzard watch coming. All is still track dependent. Further east track means more snow for us. Should know more in 24 hours.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks 95RAM


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is the latest model run. http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200202_510862478934242_54563634_n.png


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like its coming further north each run. Bring some up to the NW corner fur us would ya!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

16 inches and I think most of us wont even be able to make it to out lots. That would pretty much shut the city of Indianapolis down. You also might notice another systrm behind this one looks impressive as well. Make sure to push the piles back.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha yeah, the Local news will not put this out but feel it is needed as a precaution of what might come.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

We are planning on being in Greencastle when it starts as to avoid not making it. I bet most people will do the same if this storm plays out.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea definitely want to be plowing early and often.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

clncut;1545818 said:


> Looks like its coming further north each run. Bring some up to the NW corner fur us would ya!


Keep ur fingers crossed


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

boy I hope that mid-week system makes it up to the Northeast corner of the state, I haven't had anything up here yet, not even salting...


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

gotsnow?;1545972 said:


> boy I hope that mid-week system makes it up to the Northeast corner of the state, I haven't had anything up here yet, not even salting...


As of radar predictions today, the northeastern part of Indiana will get measurable snow.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

According to what I am seeing this morning it looks like we will be getting 1-5" here in central Indiana depending on which channel you watch. I don't think we will be getting as much as I had hoped for where I am at. I am just hoping for at least 2" so I can plow everything. I could live without the 12-16". Those are awesome for the aspect of you make a lot of cabbage but they are killers on the guys and equipment. Everyone have a Merry Christmas and be safe!!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

It's sleeting in New Haven. I don't do a lot of salting going to make some calls to customers to see if they want or need some.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

ceptorman;1546274 said:


> As of radar predictions today, the northeastern part of Indiana will get measurable snow.


good to hear that!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

This storm seems to be growing, especially in central and northern Indiana. Some are predicting 12"plus...


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Good to here. I world like some snow. I did 27 of my. 45 drives on my salt run tonight. Ill will get called in the morning todo the rest have a great Christmas guys and gals be safe out there.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Models still back and forth, this storm will be tough to nail down on snow amounts. There will be snow that is for sure but how much and where the heavy amounts will be are still unknown.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

They're still predicting this storm hitting Indy


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Blizzard warning for indy


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

wouldnt be suprised if some kind of travel restictions went up soon.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Come to the fort come to the fort


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

9-12 inches for madison county


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope we gt our 4-9, I'd be happy


----------



## pgtisca (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know which are the contractors for the city of Indianapolis and are they still hiring subs to plow city streets/


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope sorry I don't


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Hope it comes to NE Indiana too.... Now we have been backed down to a snow advisory instead of a storm watch.... Darn It....!!!! Bring it up here - Bring it up here.... Picked up some new customers and bidding for more.... Bring it North.... Please....


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I doubt the city is still hiring but i would say tomorrow would be a good time to find out.. I'm site they will be backed up. I'm stoked, I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

pgtisca;1547463 said:


> Does anyone know which are the contractors for the city of Indianapolis and are they still hiring subs to plow city streets/


Idk man.....but if you find out let me know please! I would think you may be able to find something under the .gov page...Dpw that is


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

5"-9" in the fort Wayne as of an hour ago. Its to start at 4am and go all-day. Let's get some snow. Guys and gals plow smart and safe.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I woke up to check and no snow. Now the powers that be said 3-5" today. Not 5-9" so ill get 1-2" but its 100% so it a45% I get snow in the Fort Wayne. Well its off to work I go to sit on my as$ today. Have fun if any of you guys are plowing be safe


----------



## jackedf150 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im in Fishers so looks like ill be busy!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

pgtisca;1547463 said:


> Does anyone know which are the contractors for the city of Indianapolis and are they still hiring subs to plow city streets/


The subs for the city had to have all their info in a couple of months ago.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

its snowing like hell in anderson...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone needs a sub or extra hand. We have 4 new plow trucks with wideouts and vplow available. Call 309-660-3027


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If any of you guys need help please let me know. We can bring skids with boxes and snow buckets down from chicago. Any thing you need just ask


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys be safe out there. Doesn't look like South Bend is going to get much of this storm....again


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snowing and blowing in Kokomo. Plowed my driveway and went to McDonalds to grab a and Egg McMuffin and by the time I got back the driveway had blown back in. Going to wait until about 2PM to see if the wind will die down a little. Hard to tell what the snow total is but I would say about 3 in so far. Good thing I only have to plow out about five driveways.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Real light snow in South Bend.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

First push of the year...not much but billable lol


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

M&S Snowplowing;1548114 said:


> First push of the year...not much but billable lol


Got a message saying the video was private.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Plowed after the wind died downed and the snow let up a little. Snow was wet and packed up pretty easy. Some tough going for my F150 Short Bed Truck but I made it with no problems.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Rick547;1548252 said:


> Got a message saying the video was private.


Sorry should be fixed now


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Today was long but well needed. Anyone know the snow total for Indy? I swear it seemed like atleast 6-7 inches


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I plowed all night after a 10 hour shift at work I did my route and my sub route. A friend called when I was getting ready to be done for the night. Did his route. Got home at 430am and had to be at work at 7 am a quick nap. Back to work this morning at 7 coffee will be my friend today.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Yesterday was a great way to start the season. I plowed from 9am-1am. Now it's 9am again and I was just woken up to go do a small parking lot.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

We got 2 to 3" in OC and Mishawaka, The storage place had some drifting up to 12" between buildings. Edison Apt's only 2" and a bunch of packed down to ice in spots. Got it cleared and Salted. Long runs with no where to put snow sucks...! oh well, we get paid well.. 
No problems with any of our trucks, but my buddies old myer, the motor started getting slow thru-out the night.
Not looking like much snow in the next storm..

Bob


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

This was a heck of a way to start out the snow season. I would say here in greensburg we got 8-10" of heavy wet snow. Started yesterday morning at 6am and walked through the door this morning around 7. Got a few hours of sleep now getting ready to head back out and hit some areas that could be skipped till today. Then the next couple days I need to take the wheel loader around and push back some piles. Hope you guys have had a good time and are staying safe!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Snow didn't start falling up here in the northeast until around 10:30 am yesterday. I spent the latter part of the afternoon pushing anywhere from 2-3" of snow. At least it hit my trigger (2"), sounds like you guys in the middle part of the state really got hammered!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

The south sidebof Indy got anywhere for 8 to 10 inches, less downtown and in the northside of town. Started around 7 am but most of my commercial accountd closed at noon. 24 hours behind the wheel and everyone was happy.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

we need more storms like the one we just had. I could use one every week till the end of February


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

We could definitely use more storms like that this year. They just need to swing a bit farther up into the northern part of the state so I would have more then just a couple inches.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

By the look of all the marks on the curb in front of my house, it must be pretty slick out there this morning.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

blazer2plower;1549643 said:


> we need more storms like the one we just had. I could use one every week till the end of February


Thumbs Up
Indy might get a little more snow tonight and Saturday.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

2-4" expected here.. If this happens it'll be a damn good week.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

This is going to be one of the best weeks I have had for snow removal in a long time. I have been behind the wheel for the last three days. 25 hours the first day, 10 hours yesterday and another 8 hours today. I have had one other truck out the last two days as well and three of us the first 25 hours. The accounts receivable is going to look good!! I would have made even more money but two of the factories were shut down this week and they have 1" triggers so when it snows I usually have atleast one guy on each of those sites if not 2. Lets just hope this snow season is a good one because after last season and the drought this summer I need it!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

plowfever;1550400 said:


> This is going to be one of the best weeks I have had for snow removal in a long time. I have been behind the wheel for the last three days. 25 hours the first day, 10 hours yesterday and another 8 hours today. I have had one other truck out the last two days as well and three of us the first 25 hours. The accounts receivable is going to look good!! I would have made even more money but two of the factories were shut down this week and they have 1" triggers so when it snows I usually have atleast one guy on each of those sites if not 2. Lets just hope this snow season is a good one because after last season and the drought this summer I need it!


Amen!
Same here


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Just finished up my first property...I agree with Phillie..this is a damn good week and maybe getting more monday!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Woke up to a call 3" on the ground in the Fort coffee is on putting the plow on in 10 minutes. ;-) hell f### yeah


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

this has been a great week for me also..I hope we get atleast 2" on Monday here in Indy


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally done for the day. Today's 11 hr shift was a breeze after the first 29 hr shift earlier this week. Needless to say I'm ready for a whiskey and bed.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Another 8 hours on the clock today. Got I would guess 2-3" here last night. It was melting off pretty fast so we didn't get to plow all the properties but still had a good day. I'm glad we are done and ready to get home and relax.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

All was good today I should have started at 230 or so. Plowed till 7 went to work till 1 and finished up around 5pm I did pick up a church today. There Guy nevered showed up today. They had a funeral and the lot had 2" on it. I told them it would be X amount. For their lot they looked at me funny. Their Guy was doing a 2.5 akers for 40.00 bucks. I just laughed and said nope its this. I got the lot


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys, quit hogging all the snow down south. We haven't even had a full push up here in the NW corner. Thank goodness for salt runs!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not in the south I'm in paulding county 20 minutes from Van Wert


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

blazer2plower;1551227 said:


> I'm not in the south I'm in paulding county 20 minutes from Van Wert


aren't you in Ohio then....


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

The weatherman says Indy might receive another 2-4 inches Monday/Tuesday!
Could we be this lucky?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

ceptorman;1551661 said:


> The weatherman says Indy might receive another 2-4 inches Monday/Tuesday!
> Could we be this lucky?


I hope so.. That would be great! Btw, did anyone see as many [email protected] as I did during the blizzard? It was pretty nerve racking being ob the road with some of those people.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

phillie it feels like that driving around here everyday. Its just amplified in a snow storm. I see about 10-15 slide offs on 465 everytime it snows.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree.. I watched a guy in a new camaro do a complete 720 followed by at least 4 180s.. He was stuck On the road and wouldn't stop spinning long enough to let me hook up to him and pull him out. Another guy drove at least 100' straddling a median. The only reason he stopped was because the pile of snow he was pushing was to much for his Buick .


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok anyone else finding new places to stack snow already? But I will not complain about that problem, just makes ya think we still have over two full months of this to go. Bring it on!!! Keeps this up my new plow will be bought.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

gotsnow?;1551594 said:


> aren't you in Ohio then....
> Yes I am I live in Ohio. I plow 6 drives and 1 church. And the rest are in Indiana. I'm in both threads Ohio and Indiana.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I am not really looking for more places to stack snow I just had to push my piles back with the loader. I am pretty lucky that I do not really have any lots that have limited space to pile the snow. Everyone have a safe new years. Looks like we wont be getting enough down here to really do anything other than a salt run which I am totally fine with after the week we have had.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone know the weather for the rest of the week I know its going to be cold. Haven a good new year guys and gals


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

looks to be a quiet week ahead. No storms on the docket.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Cold this week with little precip, warming up next week.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Just need it to snow. I'm not asking for much just a few inches 3-6" that's all


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

when are we going to get some snow?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

???????????? When you tell me. We'll both know  I don't know. I'm not asking for much just a few inches.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

geeezzzz it sure would be nice to get a few "s


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

1982atm;1566741 said:


> geeezzzz it sure would be nice to get a few "s


That's what she said!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

phillie;1566793 said:


> That's what she said!


:laughing: that was a good one......


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

No mention of precip till next Sun/Mon....and that's a week away.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have seen this before the lack of snow. That's right last year. I have dropped my plow more than 3 times. This year :0 but a little more snow can't hurt. Well it can hurt it can hurt a lot. On a up side the farm show is this week in Fort Wayne. And soon the home and garden show on February  cannot wait.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I went to the home and garden show a couple of weeks ago when it was here in INdianapolis...Im glad I have free tickets..I would have been pissed if I would have paid


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have never been to the one in Indy. Is it any good? I work the one here. Long days. Herring the same question over and over again. But there is a reason I. Sell high end mowers. They last for a home owner I. Say its the last mower you will ever buy.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

We could use another round of snow about now. I'm getting a little stir crazy. I guess it will make the wife happy though because I am getting things off my honey do list.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Monday (1-19)


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like Monday will be a dusting around Indy. The break was nice to give a rest, but now I'm ready for some more, bring it on Mother Nature... Pleeeease?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Break its been slow up here in the Fort I just want it to snow and snow a lot. The snow gods are a pu$$%


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

blazer, I also was excited for the farm show, it was a pretty good show this year! who do you sell mowers for, if you were working wednesday Im sure you saw my family and I there, my 5 year old likes to sit on anything with a seat and a steering wheel! anyway, back to snow... Does anyone up here in the North think we'll get a chance to push snow in the coming days??? Light flurries in Steuben Co right now but the wind is blowing it all off the hard surfaces.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I was not their. My boss was. I sell walker SCAG Wright. And it was snowing for about one minute here and it stopped.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

We were by the Scag booth, but Im not sure if we stopped in at that booth, there was probably a tractor, combine or self propelled sprayer close by he wanted to get in!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill be at the home and garden show.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

not sure if we'll make it to that.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

You should try and make it. And take a look at the new stuff coming out. And see what other companies are doing.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Indy....2-4 inches Friday?


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

So they say now... Let's just see what happens at the end of the week. I sure hope they are correct.



ceptorman;1572206 said:


> Indy....2-4 inches Friday?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope there right!!!


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

How often are they though....?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

0% of the time the say 2-4 but we will get. .04"


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree. 2"-4" means 0.2"-0.4" to me. My Accuweather phone ap is saying "zero" precip, yet again it only said 2" expected during our 10" "Blizzard" here in Shelbyville.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

What are you guys seeing for snow tonight and tomorrow? I am hearing everything from 1-4". I'm hoping for at least 2" because that would mean I would get to plow everything. But I would be happy with 1" that would allow me to plow my factories and nursing home plus salt everything else.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

2" for the Fort Wayne area. I hope so I get plow everything. And salt my one commercial. But I know we will only get 1 tenth of 1% I wish I had a job where I can be wrong 75% of the time and still make good money.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Has the Indiana thread had a roll call? To see where everyone is located? If not ill start Fort Wayne


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shelbyville here. I've been hearing everything from a dusting -> 4". I too am hoping for at least 2", but will plow one location at 1" so at least can make a little $. 

My luck, we will not get anything...


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Mark268 I'm just down the road from you in Rushville. I take care of properties in Rushville and Greensburg. I have one property there in Shelbyville that I do. Maybe in the future we could look into you doing that one for me.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

plowfever .. I sent you a PM


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

They are saying 2" for Fort Wayne but only at a 70% chance. I've been looking and I am going with under 1". It is going to be in and out of here so fast and they are showing only light snow.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

New Carlisle here.........


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

mark268;1575428 said:


> Shelbyville here. I've been hearing everything from a dusting -> 4". I too am hoping for at least 2", but will plow one location at 1" so at least can make a little $.
> 
> My luck, we will not get anything...


I did the same as you, I put down location as Indy, but I'm in Greenfield. 
I hope we get at least 2-3 inches....I'm bored


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Valparaiso ...lovin the Lake effect this morning!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a big goose egg for snow this morning


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

There are quick burst of snow around Indy currently. There are traffic jams everywhere. But I do not think there will be enough to plow. You salt boys will get some work.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Just got home from salting. I got started at 7:30 this morning and I plowed a few places but they could have been burnt off with salt but I wanted to see the asphalt quicker at a few locations. Not much snow here I would say 1" in Greensburg and maybe 2" in Rushville.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I got like a 1/2" today :-( in fort Wayne. Was hoping for more. Not even a salt run on my 1 commercial


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I got lucky and was called in for 5 hours...Thumbs Up


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Now 3 days of rain and warm weather...crazy


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Anybody see any ice late yesterday or last night? I got called out to spread some salt on a property but I know it was a waste of time since we were so far south of 70.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep I salted lastnight. Zero tolerance on my 1 commercial.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Tornado warning for southeast central Indiana! Columbus to New Castle is affected. I hope everyone is ok. Just massive winds here. Now we get to feel a 50 degree drop in temp! No snow predicted for at least a week.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Now maybe a dusting tonight!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Now they're saying 2-5 inches for Indy on Saturday!
I sure hope so. If it's going to be cold, might as well snowThumbs Up


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

IT'S SNOWING looks good saying 2-4 but the weather man is a liar but is coming down pretty good now.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just saw the Saturday forcast. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

And the snow stopped :-( a dusting.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a light teasing today...a storm coming through Sat/Sun morningThumbs Up


----------



## jthurman (Jan 16, 2012)

The Ch 59 weather man this morning said "an active weather pattern" coming in and showed snow throughout the week. Today just spread some salt and pushed one small lot that drifted. Hoping for the 2-4" this weekend!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have about 1/2" sofar. Going to put the plow on and cross my fingers and pray it holds up for the week. It does look good for us up in the fort Wayne area. I'm going to check on things around noon or so be safe out there guys and gals. When the snow's falls the idiots seem to come out.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Only an inch in Indy so far.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

So whats the count for Indiana. I'm in starvation corner. Good thing I don't count on snow.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

We got maybe 1.5" today but it was all melting so I didn't put much salt down but I plowed everything.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I pushed my 1 zero tolerance and put a little salt down. My churches I hit in the morning.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Not much in Indy. I figured Ft Wayne would have gotten snow, Chicago had 6+


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

One spot bad an inch. Every thing was 1/2-3/4


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Now mr weatherman is saying 1-3 for Indy Monday 6pm...


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ceptorman you know the weather man is a liar.
I'm giving up on the weatherman. Going to start looking out the window.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I just called my locally hot line for the weather. 1 inch tonight and possible 2-4" for tomorrow. I'm not
counting on it. They have been wrong all year.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like Ft Wayne might get a few inches, less than an inch for Indy. Good luck


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

1"-3" reported for Monday, during Saturday's weather report. Monday comes and goes with only a dusting south of Indy. Booo! 

Hey Mother Nature... may we please have more snow?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Fort Wayne got 3-5" depending on what side of town you are on


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

How many of you guys think we are done with snow for the season? I'm glad we got that 10-12" to start off with or we would have another bad season like last year. I'm kind of thinking we may get another big storm before we are done for the season.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

10-12" never got that up here. But this is the time of the year. Where we get the big one.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hate saying it but I'm starting to think we are done. Going to start dismantling one truck for the season. I'll keep one plow out just in case. Hope I am wrong and have to rush around hooking things back up.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd say we are pretty much done in central Indiana. There is that one last blast we get sometimes but it's really not looking very promising


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like the plains may get hammered later today and tomorrow. Some spots might see 2' of snow!
Indy might see rain/sleet/ice and a little snowThumbs Up


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

They are saying snow for Friday a.m.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

This storm is just entering Indiana. It dumped 14" in Kansas. I think we are going to get more rain/sleet.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo we neeeeeeeed
snoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

I pray for snow, but I'm sure it will only be a small ice event. Boooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

could get up to 1/4 inch of ice in indy after up to an inch of snow, could be bad news


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Not looking good guys not looking good.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Not looking good for snow or not looking good for an event. I know we are suppose to get ice, at minimum. I am in Terre Haute and monitor this and online.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Fort Wayne here the weather guesser keeps pushing this back. First it was at 2am now its 5am. Snow then ice it sucks


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Freezing rain and sleet started in Indy around 8pm. It's pretty nasty already. They're saying 1-2 inches of snow!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks I'm off to bed now it will be up here in an hour or two


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

blazer did you guys get anything besides ice down your way? up here in the county of 101 lakes we've got nearly 2" of snow down, but very little ice to speak of.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ice and an 1" of snow on top. Some places just ice easy push today and a lot of salt.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Very little snow for Indy, just ice, and that's going to melt quickly.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

This was a bust of a storm well there's next year. 
Gotsnow are you coming to the home and garden show this week. 28th - 03 rd. In fort Wayne?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I still have ice in some areas on the walks at my home in indpls, I dont know about melting quickly, the lots I didnt start until 6 am had turned into 3/8+ of solid ice that couldnt be scraped off, I made a full run plus heavy salting, out from 9pm till 8am. I dont know about you guys but I make wy more salting than I do plowing.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep but plowing is my crack I look forward to it every year.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

yea ice sucks compared to 5 inches of fresh powder


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

They are predicting snow rolling in Tues-Friday!
False hopes?!


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

I doubt it will be any more than flurries this week in Central


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Look ay the long range forecast. If we do get some it will be like plowing mashed potatoes. Mid 30's and snow = heavy wet snow.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

1 inch of rain Tuesday:crying:


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like storm is going north. Only rain and flurries around Indy.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to get freezing rain ;+(


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

blazer: No, i'll be out of town for most of it and packing to get out of town the first day. As far as your prediction, you were right, I plowed "mashed potatoes" all morning today, then came back in the after noon to plow slush and water. nothings freezing either, grounds to warm.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Monday and Tuesday it rained. Most of today it rained. Its snowing now :-( its starting to stick on the grass. I don't need this. This weekend there is always next year. Have fun and be safe


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry buddy, weather never seems to work around our schedule, eh? Thanks, have fun at the show.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Could there be a chance for 1 more event? Quite a bit of rain coming Tuesday, then a little snow depending on temperature. Predicting 1-3 for Indy.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

ceptorman;1613606 said:


> Could there be a chance for 1 more event? Quite a bit of rain coming Tuesday, then a little snow depending on temperature. Predicting 1-3 for Indy.


One of my weather services I watch, Indianaonlineweather, has got the northeast part of the state predicted for 7-10" of accumulation tuesday-wednesday. More central parts of the state I think he had 4-7" predicted. We'll have to wait and see, but he'd usually pretty close.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

We are supposed to get 4-8" but we all know the weather man is a.guesser


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I here ya on that Blazer!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WGN in house model just showed us in the 11.3-12.3" range. I'm all for a snowfall but these large daytime events are nerve racking.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

H20 I here ya I can't plow during the daytime. I work full time. I'm getting tired of paying to have it done for me.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Who all came out to the home and garden show thanks. If I missed ya sorry there's always next year.
It was a big hit this year. Ruff guess is 43k people. Showed up.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like everybody will get snow! Especially you folks up northThumbs Up


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck to everyone here in a bit, be safe, and everyone up north with me have fun this must be the big one for the year!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Let the fun begin sooner than later. We need lots and lots and lots of snow. The more the better. The more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ we make


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Even though this snow is much needed, I am betting that the transmission shops make out better than anyone. This snow is going to be HEAVY.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

kiser, thats not even funny....


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

im bored ////// ready to plow .. just plowed the wifey now ready to plow some roads


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

gotsnow?;1615409 said:


> kiser, thats not even funny....


Just stating a fact. I have been doing this for a long time & have seen first hand what these heavy snows can do to a tranny. My guys all know to go easy & try to keep up the momentum.. 
Everyone be safe out there .


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I here ya on taking it easy and understand snow breaks our trucks down too, I just dread the thought of repairs when a snowstorm like this is coming through!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope everyone was safe today? I started at 11 lastnight was done a 2 today. The Guy I sub for bad night for him. 3 of his trucks went down. I did something I had never have done before. I rented him my other truck. 55 an hour. Well guys its been fun off to bed I go. Up all day yesterday and all day today 5 am gets here fast


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

13.5 hours for me last night thrunthis am then had to drive back to school for class....in my last class now and have a meeting after this...had a 3 hour nap...and had been up since yest. At 9:30am......I'm ready to hurt someone lol


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

fixing a Ham sandwich before bed. I have had nothing all-day


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My highest hr'd driver got 18 hrs over 2 trips out. I didn't add mine but it's more. 2 others were around 10ea and 2 more with a few less. Turned out to be a decent event overall. Quite a bit of BS opening up and salting throughout today. 2 guys going to clean and spot salt late tonight once traffic clears. Total I think we were really only around 8" but the timing that it fell made multiple visits a must. 

One broken Blizzard wing hose was the only minor let down, enough to get it back to base. I had a new spare and fixed quick in my driveway in the snow during a few hour recoup session. Fortunately I've changed so many of those I could do it in my sleep........maybe I did........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Hopefully this is the last snowfall of the year, as I encountered my first breakdown of the year: Alternator died.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Another possible snow producer coming into the area the beginning of the week.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

It was a good snow, Indy had 4" tops, seemed more like 2.5" downtown, which was good.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I got 13 hrs in, my other truck got 8hrs, and had a shoveler with me that got in 10hrs. So it was a good one for me.......it sure was a heavy wet snow


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I really like my 145 amp alternator. This year I'm going to find a way to do 2 batteries. And find a way to get more air to my alternator. It was screaming hot to hot for me. All In all it was a good night for everyone.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

blazer2plower;1616978 said:


> I really like my 145 amp alternator. This year I'm going to find a way to do 2 batteries. And find a way to get more air to my alternator. It was screaming hot to hot for me. All In all it was a good night for everyone.


Twin batteries is a great idea, even upgrading the wiring helps.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I already have done the big 3. Twin batteries are next.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a huge rain storm coming through tonight. An inch in areas, and 60 degrees. Wish it was colder!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The rain can stay a way for a few weeks.


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Boy aren't we an optimistic bunch for this Sunday snowfall. 

Hey...:waving:, Hey! It's gonna snow Thumbs Up :bluebounc


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope so I have 10 bags of salt to use up yet.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd love to see one more plowable event for the season! Lets all hold our breath and see...


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Projections fellas?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

In the fort Wayne area I'm saying 1"-12"


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Good prediction....


----------

